# Micro Trains Laser Kit Impressions Please



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I have built a couple of these kits with great success and plan on using many in my ATSF work yard area.
Anyone else like these (or not)?

Here is the boat house kit modified into a VERY small tool shed.





















Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks quite nice. Rustic, with good weathering. Cast metal windows?

My only suggestion would be to cover the building corners with vertical trim board, or maybe just tape off a narrow section near each corner and paint the illusion of a vertical corner boards? I realize that that's very tiny detailing, though.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Looks quite nice. Rustic, with good weathering. Cast metal windows?
> 
> My only suggestion would be to cover the building corners with vertical trim board, or maybe just tape off a narrow section near each corner and paint the illusion of a vertical corner boards? I realize that that's very tiny detailing, though.
> 
> ...


Thanks TJ and yes you really can not see it from a foot away and I get tired of seeing every building with corner trim anyway.
Thanks TJ, Mike


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

I know what you mean Mike - This is N scale after all - When I take digital close-ups of my stuff all the flaws show - but I can barely (not - more like it) see them with the naked eye from a distance. Great Stuff !! - Steve


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Steve441 said:


> I know what you mean Mike - This is N scale after all - When I take digital close-ups of my stuff all the flaws show - but I can barely (not - more like it) see them with the naked eye from a distance. Great Stuff !! - Steve


Thanks Steve , yep that building is only about 2" long. The picture is about 3X actual size.
Mike


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Fifer and the rest of you - I have a few questions.

First what does 'laser kit' practically mean?

Second, did you have to glue the sections together or did they snap together.

Now a comment. I'm building a Kato n-scale building and I'm impressed by the quality. The walls snap into one another and into the the foundation without the need of any glue. Even the windows snap in rather well.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Russel,
A laser kit is a kit that the parts are laser (literally) cut out of very thin wood, brass, or copper. 
They usually need to be glued together and most of the time either painted or stained.
The brass kits can get into some super fine detail because of the tolerances that can be maintained when cutting with a laser.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Sean, I had no idea. I vaguely thought that it meant a better quality of cutting and grooving with plastic.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Russell said:


> Thanks Sean, I had no idea. I vaguely thought that it meant a better quality of cutting and grooving with plastic.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is a photo of the Kato office building I was mentioning. Putting it together was a snap - literally - as the pieces mostly just snapped together.


----------

